# BIG discounts on in-stock Corsa cat-back exhaust for 2004 GTO @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

For a limited time, we are offering huge discounts on the Corsa Exhaust Systems shown below. Prices are too low to advertise, so please contact me by PM or e-mail to receive the details and coupon code. This applies to only units that we have remaining in stock and the offer will end when they are gone. Only a few of each remain as of the post date of this special.

Please click below to go to the ordering page.

*Corsa Cat-Back Exhaust - 04 GTO*






----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------



## jasonc32amg (Jul 2, 2006)

No love for the 05-06?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

jasonc32amg said:


> No love for the 05-06?


These are in stock systems that we want to move out. We don't have any in our main warehouse for the 05 that need to be sold quickly so there is no sale on them at this time.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

jasonc32amg said:


> No love for the 05-06?


Greedy!


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Can I get 2 of those tips from that set-up? Or is that part of the muffler?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

ricekiller848 said:


> Can I get 2 of those tips from that set-up? Or is that part of the muffler?


This is the full system. They won't sell us the tips separately.


----------

